# Html-Seite aus Java-Applikation aufrufen



## RockyZonk (6. Feb 2006)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich möchte innerhalb eines Java-Programms bei Eintritt einer bestimmten Situation die Applikation dazu veranlassen, den Standardbrowser des Rechners mit einer bestimmten Webseite zu laden.

Also:
if(Situation)
{
   oeffnedieseWebseiteimBrowser("www.webseite.de");
}


Könnte mir jemand da auf die Sprünge helfen wie sowas geht?
Danke!
Rocky


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Feb 2006)

Ich weiß nicht ob und wie das unter *IX läuft, aber unter WinDoof* reicht es aus,
dem Betriebssystem zu sagen, es solle die Datei <name>.html ausführen.

Je nachdem mit welchem Programm die Endung "html" verknüpft ist, wird
dann automatisch dieses Programm gestartet.

Such mal nach Runtime.exec()


----------



## Ilja (6. Feb 2006)

nene... er braucht einen URL-Aufruf, keinen lokalen File-Aufruf
...

aber... irgendwo hier in forum wurde schon mal das thema behandelt, sich mal danach.... es gab einen link auf einen bibliothek, die das sehr gut gelöst hatte ^^


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Feb 2006)

Deutschland hat Recht   

Mein nächstes Wochenende sollte wohl weniger heftig werden...


----------



## RockyZonk (6. Feb 2006)

Hi,

funktioniert mit 


```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec( "rundll32 url.dll,FileProtocolHandler " + webseite );
```

einwandfrei und wie gewünscht.

Besten Dank,
Rocky


----------



## byte (6. Feb 2006)

Damit läuft die Schose aber nur noch unter Windows.


----------



## bummerland (6. Feb 2006)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=685


----------

